

How Verbal Self-Defense Works - screwperman
http://people.howstuffworks.com/vsd.htm

======
allenp
This is horrible advice, really, don't do this. The first option is to ignore
anything the person is saying and ramble on about something until they leave
you alone. The second option is to act like an emotionless robot. If the
person making these "attacks" at you is someone you have a vested interest in
getting along with (co-worker, spouse, etc) you really owe it to yourself to
not hide from them with these childish tactics and to just address the issue.

~~~
simplify
The article is addressing verbal "attackers". The issues at hand aren't really
issues; as the author states, most of the time the attacker is just trying to
get attention.

The methods suggested by the article are methods to avoid hostile language. I
think most would agree that hostile language is no way to effectively resolve
an argument. Of course, if it's about something "which you care profoundly",
then of course you should take the issue on directly.

In the end, I think the article is good advice, especially against people you
don't know that well.

------
discojesus
Oh yeah? Well I had sex with your WIFE!

~~~
AndrewO
His wife's in a coma.

